# Babies!!!



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey Guys...Just wanted to share some good news.....My dwarf powder blue gouramis had babies!!! i saw fry a little over a week ago but figuered they didnt have much of a chance seeing how they were so close to my filter intake and the other fish i stock....now theres fry from 1/8" up to about 3/8" and some of the larger fry swimming with my endlers and neons.....they are SOOOOO cute with their little feelers......:jaw:


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Congrats !!! That's cool I don't think I have ever seen baby dwarf gouramis before. Congrats and good luck raising them!


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Proud papa huh? Congrats! I know the sense of pride you feel when your fish spawn.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats! You should try to get some pics.


----------



## jude_uc (Feb 7, 2006)

Could you post some pictures?

-Adam


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I will try to post some pics up this weekend if I can get the camera......If you havent seen a baby gourami up close its awesome looking......


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Congrats :cheer2:


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Congrats!

I'll take a pair once they're big enough! Getting ready to re-work my 25 Gal and those would rock!


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

you got it Tetra...


----------



## jude_uc (Feb 7, 2006)

Where did you get a female dwarf gourami? Everywhere I go only sells males.

-Adam


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Actually I was visiting family about 300 miles away and I ran across a few females...usually lfs's dont carry them because they arent as "pretty" as males....


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

247Plants said:


> you got it Tetra...


Awesome!

and perhaps I can get you some Baby Bolivian Rams if I can ever get mine to actually pair up and spawn!


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Ok updated pics...sorry if you already saw the album before but I added about 40 new pics...

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/lbwhiteboy2000/album?.dir=61cb


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh they're adorable!!! So cute, and great pictures, especially the ones with the neons in the shot... gives a great sense of scale, they must be 10X cuter in person! Congrats!


----------

